# Resize



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

can someone resize this for me to the max avatar size


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

okay i resized it myself but its not animated anymoer...what do i do...its just a still shot now


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ugh i resized it and it still wont upload it says Remote file is too large...i made it smaller then what the avatar limit even is..i dont get it


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

It says it's too large because it is too large. I no longer have ImageReady, so there is nothing I can do for you. It's much too long.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i resized it in imageready to the limit that it said to...the one above in the first post isnt resizeed...but now when i try to upload it from my computer to take forever then always says problem uploading


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Did you just scale the image down or did you actually lower the file size? Because if you just scaled the images down it won't change the file size, which will still make it too big.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i dont know i just said resize and when it asked what size i typed it in


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It sounds like you just scaled down the images. That won't change the file size. To change the file size you need to delete duplicates of the frames and stuff like that.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok well here was the original









and the file down sized one









wish we could have largere file sizes i basically had to make 116 frams only 10


----------

